# Why is it so hard to find....



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

.....registered nigerians that area all black? (or limited to only white frosting)

I love black goats but cant seem to find any on a website (not that I am looking for another goat) either forsale or as a sr. doe.

Are they hard to come by? With everyone wanting color have they almost bred them out to extinction?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Black goats are harder to sell normally. If I have black babies coming I pray they have some white on them as that makes them more appealing. I like black too but I do like it when they have white on them too. 

Breeders who breed for quality don't stop just because they maybe black kids, but a lot of breeders are more interested in colors and flashiness so it can be hard to find black. I don't ever set out to find one specific color though. If the right goat has the right genetics and just happens to be black then that's fine by me.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have several. Azriel, Joy and I had one born here - Cameron. Janna is black too but she is sold.

People do tend to avoid them when possible. But I think they are so elegant.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would love to get a black registered goat - of course with good conformation and all. That is when I do decide next year if I am going to add to the herd. It has to be all black to fit what I want - not white spots on sides

I would also like a fawn color too.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Black is a bit common. I mean even if you do try to avoid it you still wind up with it. Nearly all of my goats carry black and then I do have some who are black. 

Cruiser, Ace (sold pending pick-up), Barbie, Gwen and Mirage are black. Blessing, Civil, Bushfire (techincally is black only with dominant chocolate), Contredanse, Potsie, Anna, Minuet, Fuchsia, Hera, Larkspur and Redcard all carry black. So I'm bound to get some black kids.

Rue is double chamoise so I got 15 out of 17 kids from him cham this year. The two who weren't were dominant gold.  Cruiser even bred to a chamoise and a buckskin still gave me all 4 black kids. Fuchsia was either bred by Rue or Zeus and gave me a black kid. Contredanse gave me a black buck. 

I didn't get but 1 solid black kid this year and that was Gwen and she was retained. She does have a few random moonspots but on a whole you don't really notice them much. She has lightly frosted ears. Blessing's 3 all have lots of random white. Gwen was a bottle baby so she has a special place in my heart which Blessing's 3 can't compete with of course. So naturally Gwen is just stunning in my eyes.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have tons of black carriers, and lots of black with other colors, Kitty, Lucy, Blue, CowGirl, Faline and kids that were born here. So we will definatly get some black babies lol. 

I hope you find what you want next year!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like black too Stacey, and there is a doe due in my area that looks alot like my Binky.....I may or may not get a doeling from her :shrug: ....Of course with Binky being black and her twin sister being black...who know's what I'll get from her next spring...though her doeling sired by my pygmy that was born in January was SOLID Black....a few white hairs in an "armpit" was all she had...and UNREGISTERABLE :hair: 

I'll keep an eye out and let you know if I come across any close to you :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a black doeling with a small white splash on her tummy, you have to turn her over to see it! I think she's going to be a nice goat. She's not a bottle baby, but you'd think she was, so lovey!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

It is not too terribly hard to find, although they usually have frosting or white, which makes them easier to sell, as everyone said. NC Promisedland has a great looking jr. doe who is all black.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Solid black goats can be harder to sell. I have quite a few black does. Most of them have some markings. I like color. Most of my buyers want color. I like the black, but I think they are most striking when there is white mixed in. I also like the gold trim with frosted ears and nose, or even with solid ears. I just like all the variety in color!


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

That's odd to hear, because the goat farm I was working at told me people love buying their black nubians.. Apparently they have no problem selling them.. Is it just a problem with th mini breeds maybe?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I think color specific can be breed specific. I've seen a lot of Nubians black with tan trimming. Those seem to fly off the handle.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

If Shanti was a doe he would be what you wanted lol (I don't know conformation-wise, but I think he's kind of nice :wink: ) He is completely black, except for a tiny, tiny white patch on top of his head. He's a pure Nigerian, and would have been registered, except for the fact that he's a wether.

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r221 ... /goat3.jpg


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Emily, Shanti would make a gorgeous "doe"! :ROFL: He is certainly a handsome boy though.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I have only had two all black goats here, one mini oberhasli doe a few years back and an all black LaMancha buckling last year(I sold him though). I like them because they are unique in that it seems like I rarely have an all black goat born here-this year I had mostly creme/white kids born. And my does will be bred to creme colored bucks again this year. I'd like to find a chamoisee colored LaMancha to add to my herd-but I think those are rare in the LaMancha breed.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We only had one black Nigerian doe but she had some white on her sides, head, and frosted ears & muzzle. Around our area, black Nigerians are harder to find. I like them though. If the goat has correct conformation, awesome genetics, & great mammary/lines, it could be green for all I care!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

> it could be green for all I care!


I had a few of those after tattooing this year :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

hee-hee, so very true!  :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I find the solid black goats very striking. I have a black nigi buck with bright blue eyes. His eyes creep some people out, but I think he's gorgeous! I also have a black nigi with a little white here and there, not much, but she doesnn't have frosted ears or nose. I think she's just gorgeous. But yeah, the black goats do seem harder to find. I think a lot color mainly attracts people to the goat.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I know how you feel. I want a black oberhasli soooooooo bad but I've never been able to find one around here because everybody discriminates against them in the showring. 

We have 4 black LaMancha does, although two are dark chocolate and another has a white spot on the top of her head. Around here, black and tan and sundgau(sp?) seem to be the most dominant colors.

I'm a sucker for black goats, and solid colored goats like my Ruby(I swore she would be a buck when she was born)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarah, she is a pretty color...the solids are pretty and the wonderful thing with that is the fact that your eyes are drawn to their "body" without seeing "spots" so to speak....I like colors too black/ white being my favorite combo but solid black is stunning, as they seem to "shine"


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is my solid black doe. 









And My solid red doe.









I have several other solid colored goats. They are really pretty, I like any color really :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not really particular on coloring. For some reason though, I don't care so, so much for buckskin, they are okay but definitely not my favorite. I do like dilute broken buckskin but not so much buckskin.

There is a breeder around here that is trying to promote all black Oberhasli dairy goats. She has some beautiful animals and is really trying hard to get them accepted. . . .


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I would say my least favorite color is the Light buckskin or silver buckskin. I LOVE a dark rich buckskin.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, Chelsey, I just LOVE your goaties!  I think you have some beautiful animals and they all seem to "pose" so well. Either they are very well behaved or you know how to take some awesome pictures! :thumb:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

My goats are SOOOOOOO naughty. So it must be luck :scratch: 

:slapfloor:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Yeah I would say my least favorite color is the Light buckskin or silver buckskin. I LOVE a dark rich buckskin.


That's funny because I love the buckskins! Maybe it is because they are so common in your breed (Nigerian) and not that common in the Nubians? I like most colors and color combinations, but prefer darker colors with white or light markings or white goats with lots of dark markings over all white/cream goats.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Buckskins are my all time favorite. I am a sucker for buckskin. I like the full back caped version some, but my favorite is the shoulder/neck cape with tan or red body. That's my favorite color. Chams I like only if its red on black. That is incredibly striking. Don't care for the chocolate chams or caramel light version. I am partial to pintos and that can be in any color variation from black and white to golds, reds, pintos etc. I love solids too though. Like chams, buckskins, blacks, whites etc. I do not like frosting on black at all. Too pygmy looking. I like black ears on black goats. Now that is refined and dairy looking to me.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Chelsey, that red doe is absolutely stunning! I have really wanted a red nigi for awhile!


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

I had a solid black doeling born here this year and she is stunning! Not even a single white hair on her. This isn't the best pic of her, but, oh well...
[attachment=0:106twp0d]raven72508.jpg[/attachment:106twp0d]

I think the solid black is very elegant looking and as one friend once said to me..."they don't earn points in the show ring for color!"

http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH I want her! :drool:


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

Can't have her ! LOL! I just love her to death, she is such a sweetie!
Lois


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats ok --- you are to far away even if she was forsale


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love chocolate, they are my favorite. Like Nonpareil and Buckweat Honey. I think it has to do with the stripes down the face why I don't like the lighter buckskins, especially on the minis because it makes their face look too busy. I do however love your buckskin Eliya, she is definatly an exception! I love chocolate Chammies, really all color chammies are pretty to me. I love the classic dark buckskins.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, you remember Ashley's Nottie...all black with blue eyes, I thought she was really pretty and now I've seen her site has been "refurbished" which BTW...Great job Ashley...Nottie was sold and now theres "Barbie", she's also all black with brown eyes...still just as beautiful :greengrin:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

We have a little black nigerian dwarf that we got this year. He is all black except for silver tips on his ears he is a cutie!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Liz!!! Nottie's page is still there. Here's a pic...
http://sweetgumminis.com/Nottie_11-1-07.2.jpg

I do love the black with blue-eyes.

Here's Barbie...
http://sweetgumminis.com/Barbie_setup_6-20-08.1.jpg
She has a small white splash on her rear left leg. Not big though, just about an inch or two.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, believe me if you were just a few states closer to me I would have grabbed her right up!! The black is just so beautiful and her having blue eyes was icing on the cake! And she was exactly what I'm looking for as far as her build went....seems to be that when you want a specific type of goatie they are always too far to get :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She was a little thicker stocked as a yearling but so was her dam. Blossom however thinned down to the dairy look I strive for as a 2 year old. I think its just baby fat when they're like that. I have some juniors kind of like that now so I think they'll stay like that through the spring and by the time they're approaching 2 they'll get that beautiful dairy look about them too.

Yes I know the feeling. Sometimes finding what you are wanting can be so challenging. Or what you want comes up available but its either too far away or at the wrong time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I found a black goat ---- she has a white poll and white on her sides though :sigh:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I got a couple of pics of my little black doeling, I was alone so I just got her walking around. Wish I had an extra hand to set her up...when I practice "posing" her she'll stay "in position" for a little, but not long enough to get a pic. :help:



















So, Stacey, they are out there. I think she's a nice little doeling. You'd think she was bottle fed as cuddly as she is!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:drool: 

I dont have any set up pictures of Sweet pea for that same reason. Help is lacking around my house too


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

If you can't get a handler to hold or photograph your goat you could always put some treats out, wait till they're hanging out in the pasture and get photos when their heads are up and body level and feet square underneath. I sometimes have to take many photos to get that one that I want.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Kinda like a "carrot on a stick"?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> Kinda like a "carrot on a stick"?


That's a good idea!! :thumb:

I do something like that. . . . just wait around for the perfect moment. Sometimes, a kind goat will let me place their legs just a little and stand there for the pic. . . . only sometimes will they do that for me.  I can usually get someone to help me take pics, but they're not very good at "stacking" the goat. My brother is getting real good at it though. . . .  He helped set up Claribelle for her photo session.


----------

